# What is this ridiculousness??



## Straight30weight (Jan 4, 2019)

My wife and daughter drink this stuff. Last night I opened the fridge and thought it’d be a nice change to try some. It’s zero after all....

I look at the label and see 0 calories. Cool. I want that in a drink. But wait. 4g of carb? Um, how is this possible?


----------



## Jin (Jan 4, 2019)

Erythritol (zero calorie sweetener). Has carbs in the form of sugar alcohols. But no calories. 

Usually the nutrition lables break it down as such. This one doesn’t.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 4, 2019)

not gonna do much for you in terms of electrolytes.  just a a water substitute really. It does have some vitamin c and b vitamins


----------



## snake (Jan 4, 2019)

I had that shit, God it's bad!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2019)

snake said:


> I had that shit, God it's bad!



The after taste haunts me.

I used to chew sugarless gum and started to notice that if I ever had more than 1 piece per day, I would get terrible lower abdominal pains.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 4, 2019)

it'll make you poop!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 4, 2019)

A little bit of carbs isnt bad. I even like the Karbolyn by EFX. Especially the Hydrate version. A nice pre-workout in the AM to get me thru it.
Its a bit sweet, so I only do a 1/2 a scoop, which comes out to like 128 bottles of Gatorade, only more healthy... (Carbs from real food sources).

https://www.efxsports.com/product/karbolyn-hydrate/


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 5, 2019)

“Gatorade is better”


----------



## Elivo (Jan 5, 2019)

I actually like the orange flavor of this.....but quit drinking it a while back

Right now im all water, Gatorade zero while at the gym.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 5, 2019)

Gatorade Zero... can’t stand flavor of anything else!


----------



## German89 (Jan 5, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> “Gatorade is better”



I agree.. I'm a gatorade zero kinda girl


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 5, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> View attachment 7136
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So....what’s the zero part?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 5, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> So....what’s the zero part?



Sugar baby!!!!! Lol


----------



## Elivo (Jan 5, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Sugar baby!!!!! Lol


Yep I’ve been going with this stuff for a while now, poweraid makes one too but I prefer Gatorade taste over it


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 5, 2019)

Elivo said:


> Yep I’ve been going with this stuff for a while now, poweraid makes one too but I prefer Gatorade taste over it



I only used to drink coffee in am...water rest of day...

New deal right now is I won’t drink enough plain water so I do half and half...works and that’s what I need right now


----------



## Viduus (Jan 5, 2019)

Jin best me to it.

Sugar alcohol. You have to be careful with protean bars since they’ll use a lot of it and claim 0 carbs. Sugar alcohols tear my stomach up.

Fiber can also be listed as a carb. In this case, I’d bet Jin is right.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 4, 2019)

I read an article about a lawsuit Coca-cola faced regarding Vitamin water. It was from Business Insider.  I cant post the link but should be easy to find .

This made ma laugh...

Coca-Cola argued in its defense that no reasonable person could be misled into thinking Vitaminwater was a "healthy drink,"


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 4, 2019)

I read an article about a lawsuit Coca-cola faced regarding Vitamin water. It was from Business Insider. I cant post the link but should be easy to find .

This made ma laugh...

Coca-Cola argued in its defense that no reasonable person could be misled into thinking Vitaminwater was a "healthy drink,"


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2019)

bogie418 said:


> I read an article about a lawsuit Coca-cola faced regarding Vitamin water. It was from Business Insider.  I cant post the link but should be easy to find .
> 
> This made ma laugh...
> 
> Coca-Cola argued in its defense that no reasonable person could be misled into thinking Vitaminwater was a "healthy drink,"





bogie418 said:


> I read an article about a lawsuit Coca-cola faced regarding Vitamin water. It was from Business Insider. I cant post the link but should be easy to find .
> 
> This made ma laugh...
> 
> Coca-Cola argued in its defense that no reasonable person could be misled into thinking Vitaminwater was a "healthy drink,"



Careful with cut and paste. Most times it does t show up because we use a black background and white text.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 4, 2019)

Copy / paste works when you using the 'remove formatting' button after pasting.  PSA of the day.


You're welcome and regards-

HWC


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Copy / paste works when you using the 'remove formatting' button after pasting.  PSA of the day.
> 
> 
> You're welcome and regards-
> ...



Does iPhone have this option? I’m challenged in many ways, technologically is just one.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 4, 2019)

Jin said:


> Does iPhone have this option? I’m challenged in many ways, technologically is just one.


This is a function of the website itself my man.  Second button on the bar above the text you're inputting.  First button is "Switch Editor to Source Mode", second button is "Remove Formatting".


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> This is a function of the website itself my man.  Second button on the bar above the text you're inputting.  First button is "Switch Editor to Source Mode", second button is "Remove Formatting".


Ah ha. I don’t see what you’re referring to but there is a clipboard icon I click on and it allows me to paste as plain text. Thanks HWC.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 4, 2019)

Being inadvertently helpful still counts as a 'W' in my book.


----------

